# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Çfarë muzike po dëgjoni në këtë çast?

## martini1984

Vendodhjen gjeografike nuk e ndryshon dot,pra dielli del ne lindje...
http://www.worldatlas.com/geography/...ageography.htm
qe skipetaret e dine.


perendon ne det ose mbas kodrave,sipas kendveshtrimit ne natyre!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## martini1984

Tek mua bucja perfundonte me Acid ne fytyre...por keto nuk mund ti dime me perpara!


RIP...po te hulumtosh mbase eshte arberesh si kurt.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## martini1984

Me do .....gishti mesit!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## martini1984

Sa prifta dhe jevgj kam pare.....


Aq zhula jane.
GRANDE DAVE.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## martini1984

Für IDEA..


nen Mädchen met Potencial.
lg

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## martini1984

Ju loqet e mandit dhe fshatares esther....jeni dobet MIZERABEL


Skeni ftyre juve SHURRA

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## martini1984

Sa e trishte kjo KRYEVEPER...ah ****

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## martini1984

Qeles magic


Lg

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## benseven11

https://soundcloud.com/we-are-scient...my-breath-away

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## benseven11

bukur
https://soundcloud.com/kugurumi/take-my-breath-away

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## benseven11

https://soundcloud.com/jackie-chambe...old-dust-woman

----------


## benseven11

https://soundcloud.com/stamations/fl...2-2015-1145-pm

----------


## martini1984

SOHA nem fogon elfelejteni ....................DORUSH


Viszontlätäsra.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## martini1984

Nje fshesaxhi rrugesh i kenaqur,ka me vlere se sa nje profesore neurotik(sidomos ato albanistaneLLapatetike)
Eugene O`Neill


Saga vazhdon kur te kemi kohe per spiritualistet po(rdh)etike!
Dite te kendeshme per sot.
LG

----------

sirena_adria (20-06-2015)

----------


## Arvima



----------

sirena_adria (20-06-2015)

----------


## martini1984

Dorush...

----------


## martini1984

ich liebe TILL.....por kur je injorant


Ske cbo

----------

Baba nga Durrsi (22-09-2020),bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## B@Ne



----------

sirena_adria (20-06-2015)

----------


## B@Ne



----------

sirena_adria (20-06-2015)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

